

Show HN: Triangulae – slide triangles together to form squares - riquardo2
http://riquardo.com/triangulae/try/

======
5xman
You should comment out this line if you want people to play your game:

//TESTING -------

safeSquares = 0;

// \--------------

~~~
riquardo2
DOH!

Commented, many thanks 5xman

~~~
5xman
Also, when you make 16 squares, it doesn't say anything and won't allow you to
start again. You have to refresh the page to play again.

